# Different hoods for 2012 SRAM Red



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

I know SRAM offers replacement hoods for 2012 Red in 3 colors, but does anyone know of any aftermarket companies that make different colors? I'm looking for orange in particular.

Thanks!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Hudz makes them


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the mayor said:


> Hudz makes them


no, they don't. not yet at least. only SRAM makes them, in blk, white, and red.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmmm I'm pretty sure I have seen pink ones on a friends FP Quattro with Force. I will ask this weekend if they are hudz.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Rokh On said:


> Hmmm I'm pretty sure I have seen pink ones on a friends FP Quattro with Force. I will ask this weekend if they are hudz.


pay attention to the OP's question. he's asking specifically about 2012 Red. not 'old' Red/Force/Rival/Apex which you can indeed get pink hoods for. both SRAM and ODI (Hudz) are made in pink.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep, my bad. Thanks for straightening me out. You would think I would know better considering I have a 2012 with Force/Red but not 2012 Red.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm waiting for them to release the green ones from Peter Sagan's bike. It's taking forever. Don't want to settle for the white ones.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> pay attention to the OP's question. he's asking specifically about 2012 Red. not 'old' Red/Force/Rival/Apex which you can indeed get pink hoods for. both SRAM and ODI (Hudz) are made in pink.


Yes, I know Hudz makes hoods for older generation Red, but I am looking for the newer redesigned 2012 Red. I have seen a couple of pro bikes with different colors. Maybe I have to turn pro and win a bunch of races for SRAM to make me some orange ones.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

SRAM rep at GFNJ said they should be released by Christmas, but I'm not holding my breath on that.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

jrob1775 said:


> Yes, I know Hudz makes hoods for older generation Red, but I am looking for the newer redesigned 2012 Red. I have seen a couple of pro bikes with different colors. Maybe I have to turn pro and win a bunch of races for SRAM to make me some orange ones.


read my posts...i KNOW that's what you're looking for. the other guys were posting about the availability of the 'old' style hoods in different colors, and i was letting them know what you were looking for. reading comprehension ftw.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> read my posts...i KNOW that's what you're looking for. the other guys were posting about the availability of the 'old' style hoods in different colors, and i was letting them know what you were looking for. reading comprehension ftw.


I'm one of those guys...
I was told by Hudz that they did have them.
Got them and guess what....they don't fit.
D'oh!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

the mayor said:


> I'm one of those guys...
> I was told by Hudz that they did have them.
> Got them and guess what....they don't fit.
> D'oh!


Clearly an issue of the Hudz people needing to get a clue.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

You can ask Far & Near (no pun). They have 2013 Di2 ultegra, but I don't see any NEW sram.
Far and Near Inc.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Nothing but the black color is available yet for 2012 Red shifters. Maybe next year.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

nightfend said:


> Nothing but the black color is available yet for 2012 Red shifters. Maybe next year.


OEM Sram Black, Red, and White is currently available for Sram Red 2012 shifters. The other fun colors should be available early next year from what some people have been saying.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

NWS Alpine said:


> OEM Sram Black, Red, and White is currently available for Sram Red 2012 shifters. The other fun colors should be available early next year from what some people have been saying.


Where have you found Red and White?


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

nightfend said:


> Where have you found Red and White?


Any Sram dealer if they have them in stock or they can order them. A couple stores have had them locally in the 3 colors but I am waiting for the green ones. RED Bar Tape and Hoods | SRAM

Ebay has quite a few selling them now too if you don't have a dealer and want only the hoods and not the tape too.

White: SRAM Red Hood Covers Textured White Fits 2012 Red Only | eBay

Red: SRAM Red Hood Covers Textured Red Fits Ergodynamic | eBay


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

NWS Alpine said:


> Any Sram dealer if they have them in stock or they can order them. A couple stores have had them locally in the 3 colors but I am waiting for the green ones. RED Bar Tape and Hoods | SRAM
> 
> Ebay has quite a few selling them now too if you don't have a dealer and want only the hoods and not the tape too.
> 
> ...


Yep. I've got the white ones on my bike right now. Pretty nice for SRAM hoods, actually.


----------

